

Silicon Valley Wants to Sell You Co-Living Like It Sold You Co-Working - minimaxir
http://www.buzzfeed.com/nitashatiku/silicon-valley-coliving

======
autotune
Anyone know what the noise level would be like in these "micro apartments?"
I'd imagine with them trying to cram in as much space as possible there would
be noise issues with at _least_ one of your neighbors, which would of course
effect your ability to stay focussed and get things done at work. Of course
this wouldn't matter if they used solid enough materials to prevent noise
leaking through, but I'm not sure how they'd do this. This would also depend
on the size of the apartments, which I don't believe was noted in the article.
I would've much rather seen an article from someone who's actually stayed in
one of these spaces than an article talking about them.

